# Neve Pico Ruivo (Madeira) Janeiro 2007



## Rog (11 Jan 2007 às 00:40)

Ontem cairam alguns flocos de neve no Pico Ruivo. E foram mesmo só alguns... 
Mas mesmo pouca, foi uma agradável surpresa, hoje ao sair de casa e ver o Pico Ruico com alguma neve... espero por mais brevemente!


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Jan 2007 às 01:07)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*

 Magnifico registo!!!  

E não subiste até lá para fazer um boneco de neve?


----------



## Santos (11 Jan 2007 às 01:09)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Ontem cairam alguns flocos de neve no Pico Ruivo. E foram mesmo só alguns...
> Mas mesmo pouca, foi uma agradável surpresa, hoje ao sair de casa e ver o Pico Ruico com alguma neve... espero por mais brevemente!



Obrigado por partilhares connosco estas belas imagens e boas vistas


----------



## Fil (11 Jan 2007 às 01:30)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*

Bem bom essa nevadazita, já dá para dar uns "ares" de inverno! Claro que não se compara com o que caiu no inverno de 2005. Tens fotos desse ano tiradas desde tua casa?


----------



## mocha (11 Jan 2007 às 09:23)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*

belas fotos 
e que paisagem, isso e a vista da tua casa?


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2007 às 14:14)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Ontem cairam alguns flocos de neve no Pico Ruivo. E foram mesmo só alguns...
> Mas mesmo pouca, foi uma agradável surpresa, hoje ao sair de casa e ver o Pico Ruico com alguma neve... espero por mais brevemente!




Não deve ter sido só uns floquitos para ficar assim tudo branco


----------



## dj_alex (11 Jan 2007 às 14:40)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*

pena ter sido tao pouco


----------



## Minho (11 Jan 2007 às 20:01)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*

Parabens Rogpacheco  
Quantas vezes, em média, por ano costuma nevar no Areeiro ?


----------



## Rog (11 Jan 2007 às 23:43)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Magnifico registo!!!
> 
> E não subiste até lá para fazer um boneco de neve?



Se tivesse algum tempo livre não digo que não ia lá... o risco era de lá chegar e de tão pouca a neve que já se teria derretido...


----------



## Rog (11 Jan 2007 às 23:49)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*



Fil disse:


> Bem bom essa nevadazita, já dá para dar uns "ares" de inverno! Claro que não se compara com o que caiu no inverno de 2005. Tens fotos desse ano tiradas desde tua casa?



Devido ao nevoeiro constante, no ano passado não tive oportunidade de tirar fotos a partir de casa nem me desloquei lá por isso...
Tenho algumas que partilho de 16 de Jan. de 2004, nesse dia fui à neve


----------



## Rog (11 Jan 2007 às 23:51)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*



mocha disse:


> belas fotos
> e que paisagem, isso e a vista da tua casa?



Exacto, à saída de casa o Pico Ruivo é a paisagem de fundo...


----------



## Rog (11 Jan 2007 às 23:56)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*



Minho disse:


> Parabens Rogpacheco
> Quantas vezes, em média, por ano costuma nevar no Areeiro ?



No Areeiro e Pico Ruivo pode nevar entre uma a três vezes durante o Inverno, embora possa existir anos sem neve como foi os de 2002 e 2003 (se a memória não me falha)


----------



## mocha (12 Jan 2007 às 09:30)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*

k espectaculo 
a minha vista e de varios blocos de cimento


----------



## Seringador (12 Jan 2007 às 12:25)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*

Bom registo e pelo menos já caiu este anos de 2007


----------



## Fernando_ (12 Jan 2007 às 16:45)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*

Belas fotos  
Há mais neve que a maioria das montanhas na Península Ibérica


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Jan 2007 às 19:53)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*



Fernando_ disse:


> Belas fotos
> Há mais neve que a maioria das montanhas na Península Ibérica



HA HA HA  Grande verdade!!!  E mais que muitas da Europa!  



Rogpacheco disse:


> (...)



Isto é um caminho?  Nem preso por lá andava  E onde é que me segurava!!
E se vem uma rajadita de vento e lá vai o kimzito!!  E onde andam as maravilhosas IPs que nos levam em segurança, e de pópó até ao cume da montanha . Agora entendo porque é que não vais lá com frequência Rogério!!!  

Belas fotos!  Obrigado .


----------



## Rog (12 Jan 2007 às 22:54)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Isto é um caminho?  Nem preso por lá andava  E onde é que me segurava!!
> E se vem uma rajadita de vento e lá vai o kimzito!!  E onde andam as maravilhosas IPs que nos levam em segurança, e de pópó até ao cume da montanha . Agora entendo porque é que não vais lá com frequência Rogério!!!
> 
> Belas fotos!  Obrigado .



Isto não é "um" caminho é "o" caminho .
Para chegar ao Pico Ruivo só mesmo a pé, temos de deixar o carro na "Achada do Teixeira" (à esquerda) e percorrer durante um bom bocado até chegar ao Pico Ruivo. 
Mas há anos em que quando neva muito, nem de carro podemos ir até ao fim da estrada, e aí podemos apreciar a paisagem sem sair do veículo.


----------



## Luis França (12 Jan 2007 às 23:08)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*

Boa noite, RogPacheco

Estas foram tiradas em 1991 no Pico do Areeiro e redondezas (se não conseguirem visualizá-las estão neste link)


----------



## Rog (12 Jan 2007 às 23:48)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*



Luis França disse:


> Boa noite, RogPacheco
> 
> Estas foram tiradas em 1991 no Pico do Areeiro e redondezas (se não conseguirem visualizá-las estão neste link)



Boas fotos Luis França 
No Areeiro com neve dá para tirar umas boas fotos! 
Por acaso não tenho nenhuma foto tirada por mim no Areeiro com neve.


----------



## tozequio (12 Jan 2007 às 23:53)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*

Rogério, de que te recordes ou tenhas conhecimento de outros tempos já idos, qual terá sido a cota mais baixa a que nevou aí na Madeira?


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Jan 2007 às 23:55)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Isto não é "um" caminho é "o" caminho .
> Para chegar ao Pico Ruivo só mesmo a pé, temos de deixar o carro na "Achada do Teixeira" (à esquerda) e percorrer durante um bom bocado até chegar ao Pico Ruivo.
> Mas há anos em que quando neva muito, nem de carro podemos ir até ao fim da estrada, e aí podemos apreciar a paisagem sem sair do veículo.



  

Lógico que eu estava na brincadeira, mas de qualquer modo ainda é um belo troço a pé e numa estrada que em alguns locais deve cortar a respiração a mais de um . Mas eu adoro andar a pé, especialmente na neve. Alias é um coisa da qual tenho pena, é não haver tradição em Portugal do que os espanhóis chamam "senderismo" (fazer percursos a pé em montanha e não só). Por exemplo na Sierra de Gredos (o sistema montanhoso que é continuação da nossa S. da Estrela, mas já em território espanhol) eles têm lá placas a indicar direcções e o tempo médio do percurso, com abrigos de montanha pelo caminho, etc. É engraçado, apesar de nunca o ter feito, mas certamente que é algo bem divertido e no meio da neve... ai ai ai!


----------



## Rog (13 Jan 2007 às 00:06)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*



tozequio disse:


> Rogério, de que te recordes ou tenhas conhecimento de outros tempos já idos, qual terá sido a cota mais baixa a que nevou aí na Madeira?



Penso que em anos de frio excepcional poderá ter chegado aos 1000 metros. Menos de 900m é muito improvável...


----------



## tozequio (13 Jan 2007 às 00:23)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Penso que em anos de frio excepcional poderá ter chegado aos 1000 metros. Menos de 900m é muito improvável...



Ainda assim é uma cota muito interessante, deve ter dado acumulações de neve espectaculares no Areeiro e no Pico Ruivo


----------



## Rog (13 Mar 2007 às 17:29)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*

Aqui ficam as fotos possiveis que consegui tirar de casa, da neve que caiu no Pico Ruivo. Pelo menos há uns 4 a 5 anos para cá que a neve não caia tão baixo, ou seja na Achada do Teixeira (cerca de 1500 m) - local onde termina a estrada rodoviária que dá acesso ao Pico Ruivo. 
Foram breves os momentos que as nuvens se afastaram um pouco a cortina para ver a neve:




Esta é a foto da Achado do Teixeira é um pouco visível o traçado da estrada


----------



## dj_alex (13 Mar 2007 às 17:41)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Aqui ficam as fotos possiveis que consegui tirar de casa, da neve que caiu no Pico Ruivo. Pelo menos há uns 4 a 5 anos para cá que a neve não caia tão baixo, ou seja na Achada do Teixeira (cerca de 1500 m) - local onde termina a estrada rodoviária que dá acesso ao Pico Ruivo.
> Foram breves os momentos que as nuvens se afastaram um pouco a cortina para ver a neve:
> 
> 
> ...



Neve....já nem sei o que é isso....


----------



## Minho (13 Mar 2007 às 20:21)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*

Fantástico, já viste mais neve da tua casa do que eu da minha nos 42ºN


----------



## Rog (13 Mar 2007 às 22:17)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*

Segundo dados avançados pelo Telejornal-Madeira, o Pico do Areeiro apresentou temperatura mínima de -1ºC e máx. de 4ºC. 
Referiu ainda que caiu neve no Porto Santo  
O Ponto mais alto do Porto Santo fica no Pico do Facho a 516 metros. 
Eu vivo a uma altitude de 538m, andam a vender granizo por neve...


----------



## Fernando_ (13 Mar 2007 às 23:46)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*

Belas fotos, em especial me gusta esta, com as nuvens e a neve, um ambiente mui "invernal"


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Mar 2007 às 00:00)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Aqui ficam as fotos possiveis que consegui tirar de casa, da neve que caiu no Pico Ruivo. Pelo menos há uns 4 a 5 anos para cá que a neve não caia tão baixo, ou seja na Achada do Teixeira (cerca de 1500 m) - local onde termina a estrada rodoviária que dá acesso ao Pico Ruivo.
> Foram breves os momentos que as nuvens se afastaram um pouco a cortina para ver a neve:
> 
> 
> ...



Lindo, lindo, lindo!!!!!!     
Que imagem tão bela! Isso não são os Pirinéus nem nada!  



Rogpacheco disse:


> Segundo dados avançados pelo Telejornal-Madeira, o Pico do Areeiro apresentou temperatura mínima de -1ºC e máx. de 4ºC.
> Referiu ainda que caiu neve no Porto Santo
> O Ponto mais alto do Porto Santo fica no Pico do Facho a 516 metros.
> Eu vivo a uma altitude de 538m, andam a vender granizo por neve...



Não estou a dizer que seja verdade, mas atenção que fenómenos destes de origem convectiva podem ter destas coisas. E estar a nevar ali a 12 kms e onde estamos só cair água ou estar sequinho!  Mas lá que é bem possível eles trocarem neve por granizo, lá isso é!


----------



## Fil (15 Mar 2007 às 00:13)

*Re: Neve no Pico Ruivo*

Rog grandes fotos! Já viste mais neve que a maioria do pessoal do continente!


----------

